# mandolin players?



## trotsky

Been trying to take up the mandolin for a while, just for the hell of it and for some possibly busking, but I dunno where to start. One friend who plays banjo just said to learn some basic chords to follow along and just jump right into tab. Someone else (older and going to school for music) said to start from the ground up with picking and learning music theory (i can at least read the treble clef). Tried St. Anne's Reel but it was a bit much. Blackberry Blossom is supposed to be easy as well, though I'm not sure how well I'll do seeing as this is my first instrument.

Any mandolinists or anybody else have any advice for getting into it? General approach, ways to start out, etc? Maybe even a good song to try? I dunno. Probably won't get too much response being on a punk forum asking about a bluegrass/celtic instrument but ah what the hell. (though I _was_ thinking of seeing how the mando would do for ska)


----------



## st1tch

Generally, for any stringed instrument, I would learn basic chords and then try jamming on them with other people. Theory is useful, but it can be deterring if it bores you into not caring about learning the instrument anymore.

Easy song- St James Infirmary (just the chords). Also, google is hella useful because you can search things like "easy mandolin song" or "how to play mandolin" and they have step-by-step guides on how to do it. 

By the way- StP isn't just a punk website you'll find. Especially when it comes to music, I know me and my friends started playing music by playing punk, but now we have an acoustic band and play all sorts of different music. Bluegrass was the original punk and mandolin was the 2/4 punk beat on strings.


----------



## trotsky

That's what I thought- but when the time comes to learn picking, I take it I should just go right into theory? Was thinking of getting legitimate lessons after I've got the basics down so I guess the teacher would deal with that. Dunno.

I'll look it up when I get home- and I found all the tutorial sites and such, but when I looked up "beginner mandolin songs" or whatever all I got was a bunch of hokey DVD/book lesson sets. ah well.

It seemed pretty geared towards punk (with all the headings & all the "oh shit man new gauges czech it I am listening to Bad Brains" or whatever.) but I'll keep that in mind


----------



## theefixeated

check out folkofthewood.com they have some pretty good online lessons (the free ones) with scales and a few simple songs to practice i was pleased with the lesson i got on tenor banjo.


----------



## Doobie_D

also check out http://www.mandolincafe.com/ its got alot of cool free mp3s of mostly straight mando songs and a bunch of tabs and just basic info on all things mandolin. I picked up the mando 3 years ago or so and i just basically learned all the chords and scales that i could and tryed playing along with songs that i liked for hours on end and its payed off so far. There used to be a pretty cool free site musicmoose.org that had alot of lesson videos and a message board for questions but i think they are in the process of going under. hope this helps. Its apretty cool instrument because 90% of the chord patterns are moveable around the neck. Id suggest learning the full- four/ three finger chord patterns instead of the 2 finger chords altho the 2 finger chords do sound nice


----------



## macks

When learning picking out melodies and all that other crazy shit mandolins play I would suggest learning how to play a major and minor scale after a bit but really it's most important right away to just get used to picking and fretting the thing. 

Look up some tabs and learn to play some simple tunes from memory (Angeline the Baker, Cluck old Hen, Over the Waterfall, Arkansas Traveler, Cripple Creek, Sandy Boys, etc..). Try to find a friend to jam with so you can get used to playing in time. If one of your friends plays guitar or banjo get them to learn the same songs. I see a lot of people that are learning that start and stop all the time when they mess up or whatever, which is a bad habit to get into. You're going to mess up when you play music, it's a given. Just keep going with the tune and jump in again when you can.

Learning chords helps a lot too, and don't be afraid to start slow it will make for better technique later on if you get the basics down good!

Best of luck music is really fun to play.


----------



## trotsky

Thanks everyone!
Just printed out the tab for Where Did You Sleep Last Night, will spend the evening on that. Quick question though- when you get the chord pages that're just lyrics with chords above them, you've got to go to the song itself and listen for the changes and shit, no?


----------



## macks

Yeah that would be the best way to do it. Unless you know the song really well!


----------



## sprout

Angeline the Baker and Cluck Old Hen are some easy mandolin picking tunes. I was given a mando a couple weeks ago and have picked it up pretty quickly. Definitely know your basic chords but learn to pick too, since that is what makes it interesting.


----------



## narstypants

i play mandolin and have been for three years. I hardly ever even touched an instrument before i picked mine up, and now I play in a folk-punk band. that dosnt mean im good or anything haha. I just remember when i started everyone told me i should go learn guitar first cause it would be easier, but i managed to pick it up really fast...
It`d probably help a lot if you had a friend you could jam out with, I just started by learning basic chords and playing simple three chord G,C,D songs. Which is the basis of most your folk and country songs anyways. haha.
Some chords on mandolin can be really fucking complicated, well other ones are so easy you can do it with one finger. There are cheater chords, that dont sound quiet right but the untrained ear dosnt know that. I would still suggest not even learning the cheater chords, because they will become too easy and you`ll never learn the real ways to do it.

I can suggest some bands that have mandolin;
really obvious ones like, Dropkick Murphys and Flogging Molly
There is a local band from where im from called what the shit?! www.myspace.com/whattheshitfightslions

The devil makes three
there's another cool guy from canada he rocks the guitarolin www.myspace.com/squalormusic

then I guess i'll throw my band in here...
www.myspace.com/dirtylickinskickedyourdad

Mandolin is probably the best instrument to travel with too. So damn light, my band mates were cursing me all summer while they carried around their guitars and banjo.
However, they are so little they can be over looked, I had a mandolin crushed when my buddy sat on it on a train....


----------



## steelcitybrew

How do some of you travel with your mando's?
What i mean is what do you use as a case? and how do you keep it moisture free?

I play mandolin and have a soft mandolin bag for it, but i worry about moisture


----------



## macks

Wrap it in a garbage bag! 

Works pretty well, although I'm contemplating a more sophisticated system now so I'll let you know if I think of anything.


----------



## steelcitybrew

thats a good idea, but Ive been thinking of using a good square piece of poly, roll the mandolin up then use rope or something to tie the ends of the plastic up that way i can also rig it up to my pack some how. Thats how im thinking of doing anyways, figured Id ask to see how other people pull it off.
-Ryan


----------



## narstypants

i just use a soft shell case, I wrap a towel around it, but for throwing it off the train, no other reason....The soft shell case even comes with clips to clip it to your bag...


----------



## steelcitybrew

narstypants said:


> i just use a soft shell case, I wrap a towel around it, but for throwing it off the train, no other reason....The soft shell case even comes with clips to clip it to your bag...



You dont worry about moisture at all in your mando?
Mines a piece of shit, so i really shouldnt worry about getting moisture in it, but id rather not let it warp.


----------



## trotsky

narstypants said:


> i play mandolin and have been for three years. I hardly ever even touched an instrument before i picked mine up, and now I play in a folk-punk band. that dosnt mean im good or anything haha. I just remember when i started everyone told me i should go learn guitar first cause it would be easier, but i managed to pick it up really fast...
> It`d probably help a lot if you had a friend you could jam out with, I just started by learning basic chords and playing simple three chord G,C,D songs. Which is the basis of most your folk and country songs anyways. haha.
> Some chords on mandolin can be really fucking complicated, well other ones are so easy you can do it with one finger. There are cheater chords, that dont sound quiet right but the untrained ear dosnt know that. I would still suggest not even learning the cheater chords, because they will become too easy and you`ll never learn the real ways to do it.
> 
> I can suggest some bands that have mandolin;
> really obvious ones like, Dropkick Murphys and Flogging Molly
> There is a local band from where im from called what the shit?! www.myspace.com/whattheshitfightslions
> 
> The devil makes three
> there's another cool guy from canada he rocks the guitarolin www.myspace.com/squalormusic
> 
> then I guess i'll throw my band in here...
> www.myspace.com/dirtylickinskickedyourdad
> 
> Mandolin is probably the best instrument to travel with too. So damn light, my band mates were cursing me all summer while they carried around their guitars and banjo.
> However, they are so little they can be over looked, I had a mandolin crushed when my buddy sat on it on a train....



yeah, as I said, my friend plays banjo. Might be able to join up with him and another friend who plays uke and guitar. I've got an old David Grisman lesson book/chord set so I'll get into that. Guess I'll learn the chord version of Where Did You Sleep Last Night soon as I'm done with the picked one. (thought the same thing about the simplified chords. having to learn and relearn them is kind of a waste)

this is my first instrument too, and I'm surprised at how easy it is to pick up. honestly it seems more inviting than guitar which I have tried once or twice. (it's more interesting to boot- everyone and their 12 year old cousin can buy a squire strat and play it)

I torrented some Dropkicks a year or two ago, not my favourite but they're good every once in a while. Have you heard Railroad Earth? Their vocalist/mandolinist is a beast. And your band is pretty win. might be interested in your demo next time I get some cash.


----------



## narstypants

steelcitybrew said:


> You dont worry about moisture at all in your mando?
> Mines a piece of shit, so i really shouldnt worry about getting moisture in it, but id rather not let it warp.


I dont know, there's not much you can do. When it's raining I do throw a garbage bag over the whole case. But Ive heard instruments are better left outta the case (not when its raining of course) anyways cause cases can help hold moister in, I dont know if thats true. I think mandolins just one of those instruments that unless you have a really nice one it will eventually buzz and sound like shit, especially on the road. I only spent $185 on the mandolin I travel with, ya thats a lot of money to me cause I have none, but at the same time I panned for that when my first mando got broken, so I know I could pan for it again. Im not really attached to it... If I was that worried about that condition of the mando I wouldnt bring it travelling.







trotsky said:


> I torrented some Dropkicks a year or two ago, not my favourite but they're good every once in a while. Have you heard Railroad Earth? Their vocalist/mandolinist is a beast. And your band is pretty win. might be interested in your demo next time I get some cash.



we just ran out of demos but are making up some new ones, we're gonna record again soon hopefully better quality this time, if you want to PM me your address I can send you a cd when they're ready for no charge...or trade for something cool...anything goes.


----------



## trotsky

yeah, that'd be cool. what're you looking for as in the "cool shit"? anything vaguely interesting and mailable?


----------



## steelcitybrew

narstypants said:


> I dont know, there's not much you can do. When it's raining I do throw a garbage bag over the whole case. But Ive heard instruments are better left outta the case (not when its raining of course) anyways cause cases can help hold moister in, I dont know if thats true. I think mandolins just one of those instruments that unless you have a really nice one it will eventually buzz and sound like shit, especially on the road. I only spent $185 on the mandolin I travel with, ya thats a lot of money to me cause I have none, but at the same time I panned for that when my first mando got broken, so I know I could pan for it again. Im not really attached to it... If I was that worried about that condition of the mando I wouldnt bring it travelling.



Yeahh no doubt, I got mine used off kijiji for cheap so Im not too worried about it.
Anyways appreciate the tips.

Maybe we'll cross paths sometime
Cheers
-Ryan


----------



## wartomods

just play the sucker, cause you will need caluses before playing anything properly.


----------



## narstypants

wartomods said:


> just play the sucker, cause you will need caluses before playing anything properly.



amen brother


----------

